# Lawsuits, distrust beset maker of body armor



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Lawsuits, distrust beset maker of body armor 

CENTRAL LAKE -- Decades ago, the founder of Second Chance Body Armor shot himself in the chest again and again to prove his bullet-proof vests would not fail. 
They never did.
Today the northern Michigan company is the top U.S. manufacturer of bullet-proof vests, and the pride of this small community 30 miles northeast of Traverse City	

http://www.mlive.com/news/grpress/index.ssf?/base/news-0/1071400659153160.xml


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Fiber degradation makes firm a target
CENTRAL LAKE - A thin strand of Japanese fiber threatens to unravel one of the country's top producers of light body armor for police officers.
Second Chance Body Armor faces seven class-action lawsuits throughout the country, and additional lawsuits from seven states over its Ultima and Ultimax bullet-resistant vests.
http://www.record-eagle.com/2004/sep/05second.htm

Also:

Second Chance says it responded early to concerns
The letter, marked "privileged and confidential," and other Second Chance letters, e-mails and internal memos, were obtained by Minnesota Attorney General Mike Hatch through a civil investigative demand. Minnesota was among the first to file of the seven states currently suing Second Chance.
http://www.record-eagle.com/2004/sep/05chance.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Armor maker files papers 
Second Chance seeks Chapter 11 protection

CENTRAL LAKE - Second Chance Body Armor has filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection, as the company fights for its life amid more than a dozen lawsuits alleging company officials knowingly sold defective and unsafe bulletproof vests to police officers.

http://www.record-eagle.com/2004/oct/19armor.htm


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

in the last month, both of Antrim County's largest companies have filed bankruptcy. For one, it was a long time coming, and could have been prevented, but they didn't seem interested in listening to reason or in staying current with public attitude-that would be Shanty Creek. I doubt they'll survive. The market for mega resorts like this is simply failing-you can only have so many golf courses, so many ski hills and so many condos in a depressed economy. 

For the other, I sincerely hope they get past this. Second Chance made a serious mistake, true, but they shouldn't have to pay for it with their entire company and the hundreds of jobs they support. Without Second Chance, the entire town of Central Lake will fail, and year around residents in this area will only have one source of income, the service industry from seasonal tourism and second homes. And that's always been shaky, and isn't something to be depended on, nor should we want to-the north is changing daily with every new home that's built, and it will ultimately, destroy what we all love so much. 

What a shame...


----------



## aborgman (Sep 8, 2004)

I hate to see the effect on the community, but this sort of activity by corporations has to be punished in some way. Maybe civil cases against those who in charge who "knew" and didn't do anything is the answer...

-- 
Aaron


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Second Chance lays off 56 
Office staff, production workers let go 

CENTRAL LAKE - Second Chance Body Armor struggles to remain viable in its most troubled era, and the dreaded has occurred in this small town - layoffs.
Allegations of unsafe products, class-action lawsuits, Chapter 11 bankruptcy and the firing of a company president have taken a toll on the 33-year-old company.

http://www.record-eagle.com/2004/oct/28second.htm


----------

